# rotten chicken livers



## jonnythfisherteen2

i had bought some chicken livers last week. this week i am planning on fishing the tuscarawas dam tomorrow for some catfish. i still have the same livers, but these liver have been outside for 2 days and nights, refridgerated, and left in a CAR in 70 degree temperature for a ENTIRE day. the top is popped out a bit, because there is pressure in the container. i was going to open them, but then i opened one flap and got a bit of green liquid on my finger. that was a hour ago, and there still is a small bit of smell to it. it was a TERRIBLE smell, worse than fish that had been allowed to rot in 100 degree water. think it might catch any fish? has anyone ever tried rotten chicken liver?


----------



## Shortdrift

Don't know about fish bait but it would be super turtle bait. If you can stand to put it on a hook, give it a try. I have used fairly ripe chicken gizzards for channels and often end up with snappers.


----------



## sherman51

should be just about right, if you can stand to put it on the hook. but i would get me some latex gloves for that job.
sherman


----------



## slimdaddy45

only thing is when its rotton it gets runny hard to keep on the hook unless you put it in a piece of womens hose and tye it up then hook it on I would rather use fresh myself


----------



## catfish_hunter

If your talkin about dover dam, You will probably have a hellova time fishing there tomorrow, we had over an inch of rain, flood warnings all over the place...They will probably be lettin some water out...if you do, stick real close to the bank in eddie areas thats where the fish will be...


----------



## jessmr

I have heard, and actually kinda believe, that old liver works better! I've let liver sit out, get all stinky, then pop it back in freezer so it isn't so runny. Something about that stench attracts the cats. I also like to put some in old pantyhose, keeps longer on my hook. I've got two containers of liver in freezer from last year, and heck yeah I'm gonna use them very soon with this warm weather!


----------



## Canoerower

Oh yeah! stinky rotten nasty make ya puke liver is the way. Gottem on it at the mills spillway one day with some found liver that stunk. Huge fish nothing under 20 ran outta liver so we had to leave. lol not just a fish story either. I love the stink!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fredg53

slimdaddy45 said:


> only thing is when its rotton it gets runny hard to keep on the hook unless you put it in a piece of womens hose and tye it up then hook it on I would rather use fresh myself


+ 1 and of u are gonna let em rot tie up the sacks while its fresh much more pleasant 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

